# Icons not displaying properly



## DJ-Specter (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 

Some application icons and files that are use them to open aren't displaying their proper icon and are displaying a default windows icon. 

This is happening in the taskbar, the desktop and the start menu. 

I've tried deleting the iconcache.db file which didn't work.

I've attached some photos illustrating the problem.

Any ideas are extremely welcomed!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

just a question, when you click on the icons on the taskbar does it still point to the exe file of that prog?


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

Does this happen for all applications or only for Office?

Are the Icons visible in the Desktop?

I now repeat zorgan's question: Are those applications working?


----------



## DJ-Specter (Feb 23, 2009)

yes the applications work perfectly, its literally just the icons that aren't displaying properly.

It happens for some apps but not all with no correlation i.e. office, 3ds max and soundforge icons aren't working (amongst others) while adobe apps, cubase and virtools all work fine (again, amongst others).


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

1. Close all folder windows that are currently open.

2. Launch Task Manager using the CTRL+SHIFT+ESC key sequence, or by running taskmgr.exe.

3. In the Process tab, right-click on the Explorer.exe process and select End Process.

4. Click the End process button when asked for confirmation.

5. From the File menu of Task Manager, select New Task (Run&#8230

6. Type CMD.EXE, and click OK

7. In the Command Prompt window, type the commands one by one and press ENTER after each command:

CD /d %userprofile%\AppData\Local
DEL IconCache.db /a
EXIT

8. In Task Manager, click File, select New Task (Run&#8230

9. Type EXPLORER.EXE, and click OK.

Your Icons shoud be okay now.

Good luck!


----------



## DJ-Specter (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried your solution Gouthaman and it kinda changed them but not to the right ones. now i'm getting this:










and this:


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

Just try right clicking on those programs > properies > change icon. See if the icons to the respective programs are properly mapped.


----------



## DJ-Specter (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont get the option to change the icon. I'm more interested in the taskbar icons as I use them way more!


----------



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

may be a long shot, but try deleting all the icons from your task bar, now using your screen shot as a reference, browse to your programs and re-place your programs back on the taskbar.

have all your icons now re-appeared accordingly?

but use windows explorer not the start menu for copying over your shortcuts to the taskbar, use My Computer > C Drive etc and browse to the location of each install folder.


----------



## DJ-Specter (Feb 23, 2009)

Tried that and, weirdly, as you can see, the actual application .exe file has lost its icon as well.



















Even weirder, another application, max msp does have its icon in the program files folder, but when i drop it over the taskbar for a shortcut, it changes to the white rectangle.


----------



## fiftytwo (Jan 27, 2011)

I am having the exact same problem...
I appreciate the feedback / suggestions so far.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do a scan with your antivirus. Which antivirus are you using?


----------



## fiftytwo (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't mean to Hi-Jack DJ-Specter's thread, if I should start a new one please let me know.

I Just did a complete scan with AVG 10 as per the suggestion with no issues. I also ran a complete Malware removal guide yesterday from MajorGeeks http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=35407 and had no negative results. My computer is a brand new build , less then a week old. The icon issue is the same in safe mode as well...


----------

